# 12V track power



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

I'm adding onto my 4X8 layout and creating what will be essentially about a
12X10 layout.
I'm planning an Amtrak line around the entire perimeter, which will be about 34 feet of HO Bachmann EZ NS track.
Should I have more than one 12V tap in, or will a single do the job?
BTW, I'm using a Tech 3 9500 transformer with 20V variable DC output to the track.
All suggestions gratefully accepted.
Many thanks,
Bob


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

For 34 feet, I'd have at least two-three drops for power.


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Raleets, you'll likely need more than one power drop. There's two ways to approach it: the first is do the neat, engineering-style thing and divide the layout into zones and meticulously wire in each zone. The backyard mechanic version, though, is to put it together and run a drop to any area that has low power or slow movement: the logic is that, where it ain't broke, don't fix it.

Best wishes,


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

OK, thanks for confirming that I should have at least two drops even though I'm using an MRC Tech 3 9500.
Since the track will be Bachmann EZ, do I simply put in a couple of rerailer sections with the power connectors then run them to the transformer?
Making sure I keep + and - in phase, of course.
Thanks,
Bob


----------



## tkruger (Jan 18, 2009)

If it is all one block what you could do is run all of the leads to a central terminal strip and then run one wire from that to the controller. This will make maintenance easier in the future. Also if you want to break it up into different blocks you will have a good starting point. 

The reason for the areas of low voltage is that the track connectors are not the best conductors. You may even find that over time they start to loosen up and get worse. I try to have a lead every 6 feet. In addition to that I solder all of my joints. I use flex track to reduce the number of joints also.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

If you solder all the joints, there's no reason that I can think of to also require feeders every 6 feet, that's just overkill.


----------



## tkruger (Jan 18, 2009)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> If you solder all the joints, there's no reason that I can think of to also require feeders every 6 feet, that's just overkill.


I agree that it is overkill. I used to use the ever 6 feet rule in older layouts prior to when I started soldering. I just never stopped the one method when I started the other. Now that my layout is divided into blocks having the multiple leads makes it much-easier to change the blocks as needed. I am still running old school DC.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

OK, we're in agreement.  I solder runs of track, though I keep certain joints free so I can take them apart easily. That's where feeders are needed...


----------

